# Warn snow plow question



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah me was messing around in yard getting ready for snow if it comes this weekend an crashed my quad an broke only my cycle country snow plow kant even rig it to work.. not smart by me... but question is i was looking at warn an saw their new systems.. i had a 50 inch blade wondering if the 54 will be fine on my 07 grizzly 700.. i do alot of sidewalks an some drive ways.. 50 was great but i always wanted lil more when doing drive ways or parking lots.. thought bout getting county plow from cyle country... just want some input if u guys can give it.. thank you.. also mid mount or front mount.. im old school always had mid mount just want ur thoughts on that too.. thank you..


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

A 54'' will be fine on your 700. You could probably go bigger if you wanted to. I've never used front mount but I think the mid mount is fine, I dont have any problem laying down to hook it up lol. As far as the county plow, I wouldnt bother getting it. Unless you plan on plowing really really long stretches its not worth it. Straight blades are just fine. With that said, have a good season!


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

54" i believe is the max for sidewalks, someone will chime in if i am incorrect. Like shane said, your machine will be perfectly fine with the 54" and like him, i feel that unless you have a long stretch you plow, stick with the straight blade.

With the straight blade its a litte easier to maneuver where you want the snow to go.

As for mid vs front mount, I have the 60" warn front mount on my Kawi Brute Force and love it. The biggest advantage is that i can put i can put the plow on and off with 3 pins in a matter of 10 seconds. I often go riding in between so this was a huge seller to me, not to mention i don't have to worry about the plow mount while riding. There is also no crawling on the floor to connect the plow. You also get a higher lift with the blade (not too big of a deal).

Now some will argue that the mid mount is more rigid, but truthfully there hasn't been any long term experience with the front mount to see if it causes any damage. So far, I've noticed nothing with my machine and i've plowed about 6 times with it this season (not a huge test, but its a start). 

Goodluck and happy plowing


----------

